# Sharjah Aquarium Visit



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Guys,

I recently visited the Sharjah Aquarium..the place is awesome and worth the price...much cheaper than the Dubai Mall Aquarium..

Check out details on I wanna Express (iWep)


Imm...


----------



## adiwsusanto (Apr 1, 2009)

I concur. I visited that Dec last year, I don't know if it's 100% finish (I don't think so) but I think it's a must see in Sharjah. Ok, they're not GREAT but a very good place to bring family & kids.


----------

